# [OT] Doch kein Linux in München?

## Decker

 *Quote:*   

> München legt Linux-Projekt wegen der Softwarepatente auf Eis

 

So lautet die Schlagzeile bei Heise. Ich kann es gar nicht fassen. Bin völlig sprachlos..

----------

## slick

Deutschlands Politik ist so krank! 

 :Exclamation:   WIR SIND DAS VOLK!

----------

## ank666

 *slick wrote:*   

>    WIR SIND DAS VOLK!

 

Hmm, aber wahrscheinlich kann das Volk trotzdem nicht gegen die Lobbyisten von M$, SCO etc. anstinken...

Die Softwarepatente sind nach meiner Meinung nach nur dazu da um Freisoftware platt zu machen,

da es wohl für die Großen zu einer echten Bedrohung geworden ist,

nachdem sie für ihre bugverseuchte, instabile und unsichere Software 

nicht mehr den Preis verlangen können den sie wollen.

----------

## ralph

Sehen wir es mal positiv, vielleicht ist es ja wirklich eine Art Weckruf, dass es mit den Plänen für Softwarepatente so nicht weitergehen kann.

Übrigens kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich die Studie über mögliche Patentverletzungen mal anzuschauen, was da an Patenten kreucht und fleucht ist wirklich haarstreubend.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Übrigens kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich die Studie über mögliche Patentverletzungen mal anzuschauen, was da an Patenten kreucht und fleucht ist wirklich haarstreubend.

 

Hier der Link http://www.ffii.org/~blasum/basisclient/swpatmuc.pdf

----------

## henrynick

War doch zu erwarten, dass eine öffentliche Verwaltung nicht Gefahr laufen will, wegen Patentverletzung an den Pranger gestellt und zum Zahlen verurteilt zu werden. Nach der letzten Prüfung nutzt Linux 283 fremde Patente --> http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-plattformen/detail.php?nr=15754.

Schade ist vor allem, dass niemand von den 'Fachleuten', die unsere Politiker beraten, vor diesem M@st der EU-Softwarepatente gewarnt hat. 

Man könnte soviel Geld in der öffentlichen Verwaltung sparen und die IT-System sicher gestalten, aber Geld und Sicherheit spielen anscheinend gegenüber Lobbyismus, Konzernrecht und dem gläsernem Bürger nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Frankreich in ähnlicher Weise zurückzuckt oder ob die Jungs weitermachen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

hier ein nettes video wo unter anderem über das thema linux in münchen geredet wird. sehr interessant ist auch was der mensch über SCO vs. IBM zu sagen hat.

http://www.db-thueringen.de/servlets/DerivateServlet/Derivate-2981

----------

## schally

irgendwie macht mir das ganze angst...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Inte

Mich stimmt das eher zuversichtlich. Wenn eine Stadt wie München nach der Entscheidung für das bessere Konzept, sich dennoch wieder der Software des Monopolisten zuwendet, ist das ein Warnsignal, daß keine Demo von FFII hervorrufen kann.

Erst fällt eine Kommune eine Entscheidung die mit deren Ratschlagen konform ist und dann wird sich doch dagegen entschieden. Spätestens jetzt muß den Herrschaften in Berlin ein Licht aufgehen.

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was besser gewesen wäre. Einsatz von OSS in der Verwaltung - koste es was es wolle, oder dieser bewußte Weckruf nach Berlin.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## henrynick

Tja - die Frage ist nur, wie man gegenüber der Community diese Patente durchsetzen will. Eine Firma kann aufgrund ihres Produktes und damit verbunden Patentverletzungen verklagen, aber wie mache ich das bei - wieviel Linux-User gibt es mittlerweile?

Und wie will mir ein Patenanwalt an die Kiste fahren, wenn ich vor Beschließung des Gesetzes Software eingekauft habe (Mandrake, Fedora was auch immer) und diese nutze. Und was ist mit den 'freien' Projekten, hinter denen keine Firmen stehen?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> München legt Linux-Projekt wegen der Softwarepatente auf Eis

 

tja, leute, was erwartet ihr denn? in einem bundesland (verzeihung: "freistaat"),

in dem über 50% der leute csu wählen (ja, das ist die partei, die auf einen gottesbezug in der eu-verfassung gepocht hat),

was zur hölle sollte denn dabei sonst rauskommen   :Twisted Evil: 

anm.: liebe bayrische gentoo-freunde, bitte nicht hauen, die spd ist meiner 

meinung nach auch keinen deut besser. ich wähle nächstes mal wahrscheinlich

die tierschutzpartei, da weiss ich wenigstens, wofür die stehen ^^

----------

## Inte

Augen verschließen und hoffen, daß schon nichts passieren wird, ist IMHO der falsche Ansatz.

Wer traut sich schon an einem Projekt zu werkeln, wenn man mit einem Bein hinter Gitter steht. Aber nicht nur das wird zum Problem. Kommerzieller Einsatz und damit das Sponsoring fällt damit auch flach. Rate mal wieviel Firmen ihr Engagement einstellen werden. Damit meine ich nicht nur das bereitstellen von Mirrors (Straftatbestand erfüllt, weil von Patenten geschützte Software darauf liegt?).

Muß ich da noch mehr sagen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

Inte deinen Optimismus in allen Ehren...

...aber ich glaube nicht (mehr) daran.

Denn letztlich geht es dabei um sehr viel Geld, sehr viel Macht und noch viel mehr Gier.

Es sind ja nicht nur Softwarepatente, sondern auch die Geschichten rund um die Musikindustrie, Hartz IV, Überbewertung des Dollars, kurzsichtige/dumme Politiker, Unabhängigkeit der Presse, ...     .... (viel später) um alles was 'wider dem gesunden Menschenverstand' läuft.

Die große Mehrheit kann und/oder will die Probleme nicht sehen geschweige denn verstehen.

Es sind eigentlich nur noch die Fragen offen

a) wann gibt es einen (sehr) großen Knall

und

b) wo wird der passieren?

bei a) fürchte ich das dauert noch etwas; die Salamitaktik in der immer mehr kommt führt zu 'ach das bischen ist doch auch nicht weiter schlimm'

bei b) denke ich am ehesten in Deutschland weil 'wir' durch den Wohlstand den wir haben am anfälligsten dafür sind. OK, haben die USA auch aber dort kann man sich zur Not aus der Misere bomben wir wir ja erleben.

Ich überlege ernsthaft auszuwandern seit längerem, ich weiß nur nicht wohin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inte

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Inte deinen Optimismus in allen Ehren...

 Lieber ein Optimist der sich irrt, als ein Pessimist der immer Recht hat.  :Wink: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Es sind eigentlich nur noch die Fragen offen
> 
> a) wann gibt es einen (sehr) großen Knall
> 
> und
> ...

 Je früher er kommt, desto besser. Er wird zwar nicht gut tun, aber wenn er noch länger hinausgezögert wird, werden die Auswirkungen noch verheerender sein.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich überlege ernsthaft auszuwandern seit längerem, ich weiß nur nicht wohin  

 Sollen wir einen [OT]-Poll starten? "Auswandern? - Wenn ja, wohin?"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Lieber ein Optimist der sich irrt, als ein Pessimist der immer Recht hat. 

 

Nee ich bin Berufspessimist. Hat den entscheidenden Vorteil das ich nur positiv überrascht werden kann  :Cool: 

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Je früher er kommt, desto besser. Er wird zwar nicht gut tun, aber wenn er noch länger hinausgezögert wird, werden die Auswirkungen noch verheerender sein.

 

Genau da liegt aber das Problem - der durchschnittliche Leidensdruck des deutschen Bildlesers aka Mitbürgers ist noch lange nicht hoch genug, leider!

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Sollen wir einen [OT]-Poll starten? "Auswandern? - Wenn ja, wohin?" 

 

ja bitte   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

Wohin? ganz klar! Sealand http://www.sealandgov.com/index.html

Wenn man so die ganze Meldungen mal so verfolgt wird man wirklich bekloppt bei. Jeder will jeden überwachen, jeder will für alles Geld und jeder will jeden verklagen der sich dem Prinzip nicht anpaßt. Ich bin auch für den großen Knall, aber eher glaube ich noch an das Szenario wo die in der Zukunft die "Aktivisten" im "Untergrund" leben. Umso mehr die Kerzerne versuchen der "Menschheit" ihre Willen aufzuzwängen umso mehr wird im "Untergrund" passieren. Und manchmal wünsche ich mir den Tag an dem ein weit verbreitetes "Tool" wie SQL-Slammer mal eine richtige Schadroutine hat. Nicht wegen MS, sondern um der Welt mal richtig zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. Wachrütteln! DIe Karten neu geben  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Wed Aug 04, 2004 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nillsen

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   München legt Linux-Projekt wegen der Softwarepatente auf Eis 
> 
> tja, leute, was erwartet ihr denn? in einem bundesland (verzeihung: "freistaat"),
> 
> in dem über 50% der leute csu wählen (ja, das ist die partei, die auf einen gottesbezug in der eu-verfassung gepocht hat),
> ...

 

München ist aber eigentlich ein bißchen anders eingestellt als der restliche "Freistaat" (ist auch von SPD/Grüne regiert). Daran ist vielleicht auch zu sehen, das die städtische Bevölkerung etwas moderner als das "ländliche Volk" ist.

Back to Topic. Ich empfinde es auch eher als Warnung, da endlich mal von öffentlicher Stelle aus gegen den ganzen Patentmurks vorgegangen wird.

----------

## henrynick

Naja -auswandern schön und gut, aber ändern wird das nichts. Mir gefällt die Möglichkeit ja auch nicht mitten im dicksten Schlamassel zu stecken, wenn hier was krachen geht, aber auswandern ist wie Kopf in den Sand stecken. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die Sache so wie sie jetzt steht noch mit zivilem Ungehorsam hinbekommen kann. Ich finde Volksentscheide mit mindesten 70 % Beteiligung der Bevölkerung haben was für sich - oder? Oder was glaub ihr warum schröder, fisher und konsorten bei der Abstimmung zur EU-Verfassung keinen Volksentscheid in Deutschland wollten?

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und manchmal wünsche ich mir den Tag an dem ein weit verbreitetes "Tool" wie SQL-Slammer mal eine richtige Schadroutine hat.!

 

Nicht nur du! Aber es sind ja jetzt Schulferien, mal sehen was dieses Jahr passiert.   :Twisted Evil: 

Irgendwo auf dieser Welt gibt es einen brillianten Coder der sehr sehr schlechte Laune hat und der ein paar der existierenden exploits aus privater Neugier wirkungsvoll zusammenfaßt. Laß einen Grund dazukommen das so einer austickt (Freundin verläßt ihn, Firma feuert ihn [wg. hoher Lizenzkosten für SW-Patente]   :Wink:  ), ...

Passiert es dieses Jahr oder nächstes?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> Ich finde Volksentscheide mit mindesten 70 % Beteiligung der Bevölkerung haben was für sich - oder? Oder was glaub ihr warum schröder, fisher und konsorten bei der Abstimmung zur EU-Verfassung keinen Volksentscheid in Deutschland wollten?

 Weil Du selbst mit 10 Freunden nicht in der Lage bist zu entscheiden wo man abends zum Feiern hingehen soll. Bei 80 Millionen ist das noch schwieriger!

Außer dem gibt es in diversen Kommissionen Leute die - auf ihrem Fachgebiet - mehr Kompetenz haben als wir alle zusammen. Diese können auch differenzierte Vorschläge machen. Bei einer Wahl muß das leider immer auf ein JA/NEIN/WEIß_NICHT reduziert werden.

Klar bauen die auch viel Mist, aber nicht ausschließlich.

Inte, der jetzt erstmal Mittagessen holen geht, bevor er vor lauter Engagement platzt!

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Irgendwo auf dieser Welt gibt es einen brillianten Coder der sehr sehr schlechte Laune hat und der ein paar der existierenden exploits aus privater Neugier wirkungsvoll zusammenfaßt

 

Kann man nicht ein Projekt ins Leben rufen? "Der perfekte Open-Source Virus" verboten ists ja nicht sowas zu schreiben, nur der Einsatz...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Decker

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und manchmal wünsche ich mir den Tag an dem ein weit verbreitetes "Tool" wie SQL-Slammer mal eine richtige Schadroutine hat. 

 

Wozu? Damit du morgen Hans Wurst heißt, beim Arzt die falschen (und tödlichen) Medikamente bekommst, damit dein Grundstück plötzlich zu deinem Nachbarn zur Linken gehört, und deine Frau mit dem Nachbarn zur Rechten verheiratet ist, damit du eine lange Liste von Verbrechen am Hals hast, dein Bankkonto leer ist, du hochverschuldet bist...usw., usw.

Nee, danke. So sehr (bzw. auf die Art) will ich M$ doch nicht eins Auswischen.

----------

## aZZe

Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir das Ganze sehr viel Angst macht....auf der einen Seite. Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich was Firmen wie Sun und IBM dazu sagen, die eine Menge in OpenSource investiert haben. Schauen die wirklich einfach nur so zu? Für mich steht eins fest.....ich kann mich mit diesem Land nicht mehr identifizieren, was nun aber an dieser scheiß Regierung liegt. Mit Europa konnte ich mich noch nie identifizieren und wenn es möglich wäre einen Knopf zu drücken. Europa abzuschaffen und die deutschen Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen, so würde ich diesen drücken.

----------

## rc

Hi,

will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

 *Quote:*   

> WIR SIND DAS VOLK!

 

"Und ich bin Volker."  - von Volker Rühe anlässlich einer Demo

 *Quote:*   

> Nee ich bin Berufspessimist. Hat den entscheidenden Vorteil das ich nur positiv überrascht werden kann

 

sehe ich ähnlich ".. looking for the best but exspecting the worst .."

 *Quote:*   

> Lieber ein Optimist der sich irrt, als ein Pessimist der immer Recht hat.

 

ist aber auch eine interessante Überlegung. Ist nämlich ziemlich besch..eiden wenn man als Pessimist/Realist auf die dauer Recht behält.  :Wink: 

Betreff Softwarepatente gibts hier ja schon einen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=181983&highlight=software+patente

just my 2 cents

Edit: Dieses Forum hat mir ein wenig den Glauben an die Menschheit wieder gegeben. 

Grüsse,

rcLast edited by rc on Wed Aug 04, 2004 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> ...Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich was Firmen wie Sun und IBM dazu sagen, die eine Menge in OpenSource investiert haben...

 

Nichts!

Die haben alle selbst genügend Verteidigungspatente im Köcher und müssen sich keine großen Sorgen machen. (cross licencing etc.)

'Treffen' werden die SW-Patente ausschließlich den Mittelstand/Kleinunternehmen sowie die OpenSource-Szene und wenn es ganz übel kommt die User von OpenSource direkt.

Es geht nur noch um Kohle - mir stinkts!

----------

## think4urs11

 *rc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ist aber auch eine interessante Überlegung. Ist nämlich ziemlich besch..eiden wenn man als Pessimist/Realist auf die dauer Recht behält.

 

Ach nö, ich bin lieber (wenigstens da) auf der Seite der 'Gewinner' bzw. derer die Recht haben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralph

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

>  Mit Europa konnte ich mich noch nie identifizieren und wenn es möglich wäre einen Knopf zu drücken. Europa abzuschaffen und die deutschen Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen, so würde ich diesen drücken.

 

Super, Deutschland profitiert zwar wie kein anderes Land von Europa, aber so ein beschütztes germanisches Freilandgehege hat doch auch was für sich...

Überhaupt finde ich, dass bei allem Unmut dieses allgemeine Geschimpfe auf Politiker nicht nur wenig hilfreich, sondern schlicht falsch ist. Immerhin waren es ja Politiker, die im EU Parlament gegen den Entwurf der Kommission gestimmt haben und es waren auch Politiker, die die Entscheidung für den Einsatz von Linux in München getroffen haben. Ein bischen differenzieren hat noch nie geschadet.

----------

## ruth

hallo,

hmm, ich finde, das sind sehr schlechte nachrichten...

ich denke, über patente wurde schon genug geredet hier... nur eines fällt mir auf:

ich persönlich finde, dass die rot grüne 'stadtregierung' diese patent diskussion schlicht und einfach als anlass nimmt, das ganze projekt wegen undurchfürbarkeit abzusägen...

man kann halt nicht einfach mal so das OS wechseln, (hunderte?)  (proprietärer?)

applikationen anpassen usw...

um was es mir geht (auch!)

ich kann mich an den letzten wahlkampf der grünen erinnern (in münchen)...

die allerschönsten platake mir den lieben pinguin drauf, mit der aussage:

JA

wir unterstützen linux, opensource - alle, die gegen patente, microsoft monopole, wissenmonopole, usw sind - wählt uns...

so habe ich jedenfalls diese plakate gedeutet.

nun, ich persönlich denke, dass durch patente, genau der prozess, der den menschen aus der höhle zu unserer kultur gebracht hat stocken könnte, denn

ein erfinder, oder jemand, der neues erdacht hat, setzte schon immer auf existierende verfahren, möglichkeiten auf, dachte sich etwas neues hinzu, verbesserte das verfahren.

das ganze nennt man dann kulturelle, technische evolution.

in früheren zeiten gab es wandergesellen:

diese wanderten in der welt umher und taten genau das, was jetzt verboten werden soll:

sie lernten von fremden meistern, übernahmen deren techniken, verbesserten diese,...

nunja, ich sehe hier jedenfalls das ende der technischen evolution nahen... 

zu den grünen:

ich hatte in diesem thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184010

geschrieben:

quote rootshell:

fazit:

softwarepatente sind nicht alles;

die werden genau von dieser partei nämlich ausschliesslich zum stimmenfang missbraucht...

aus den genannten gründen sind die grünen (für mich) eine ziemlich unwählbare truppe...

(leider sieht es mit den anderen parteien nur unwesentlich besser aus... Rolling Eyes ) 

--end-quote--

tja, für diese aussage wurde ich in diesem thread als polemitker, besserwisser, keine-ahnung-haber beschimpft - der voll von vorurteilen ist...

ich persönlich sehe jetzt und hier jedoch meine damalige aussage voll und ganz bestätigt.

einige (viele?) münchner wählten damals die grünen genau wegen deren bekenntnis zu open source software.

und genau diese partei hat softwarepatente, open source ausschliesslich zum stimmenfang missbraucht

und torpediert jetzt das gesamte projekt.

naja, die wahl ist ja vorbei - bis zur nächsten ist es noch lange hin...

so werden die wähler verarscht...

und die zypries (SPD) - naja... was ich mit der dummen *** am liebsten machen würde...

(sie zieht das ganze übrigens mit voller unterstützung unseres geliebten kanzlers durch...)

naja, das sind nur meine unwürdigen gedanken und thesen....  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## rc

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *rc wrote:*   
> 
> ist aber auch eine interessante Überlegung. Ist nämlich ziemlich besch..eiden wenn man als Pessimist/Realist auf die dauer Recht behält. 
> 
> Ach nö, ich bin lieber (wenigstens da) auf der Seite der 'Gewinner' bzw. derer die Recht haben.  

 

naja ... gerade als Pessimist wünschte ich mir öfter mal nicht Recht zu haben ... denn wenn am Ende die Pessimisten "gewinnen" dürfte nicht mehr viel zum feiern übrig sein ... bzw. wenn die Pessimisten gewinnen ist Ende  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Hans Wurst heißt

 

Ich habe eine nicht-digitale Geburtsurkunde. Bei Dir vielleicht anders...

 *Decker wrote:*   

> beim Arzt die falschen (und tödlichen) Medikamente bekommst

 

Würde mich auch jetzt nicht wundern, http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48370/

 *Decker wrote:*   

> damit dein Grundstück plötzlich zu deinem Nachbarn zur Linken gehört

 

 *Decker wrote:*   

> dein Bankkonto leer ist, du hochverschuldet bist

 

Dank Software-Patente -> Insolvenzen und Politik nicht unmöglich....

 *Decker wrote:*   

> und deine Frau mit dem Nachbarn zur Rechten verheiratet ist

 

Ich habe auch eine nicht-digitale Heiratsurkunde.

 *Decker wrote:*   

> damit du eine lange Liste von Verbrechen am Hals hast

 

Jetzt schon kein Problem, weil ich meine Lieblings-CDs fürs Auto kopiert habe o.ä.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xmit

"An allem Unfug, der passiert, sind nicht etwa nur die schuld, die ihn tun, sondern auch die, die ihn nicht verhindern." Erich Kästner

Ich habe schonmal mit einem entsprechenden Logo als Avatar begonnen (siehe links). Zu finden auf http://www.ffii.org/img/ffii/noepatents_liberty.png. Sieht zwar echt Schei*e aus, von wegen der Freiheitsstatur, aber was besseres konnte ich bislang nicht finden.

----------

## schally

Ihr könnt mich jetzt unüberlegt oder nicht informiert nennen aber wo bleibt bei dem die ganze Demokratie,... hat einer von euch wählen dürfen ob er für oder gegen diesen Patentkram ist? Ich bin zwar aus Österreich aber wenn München platzt wird das Projekt in Wien auch nichts und ich bin doch inzwischen ein fester Anhänger der OSS-Philosophie geworden... 

Irgendwo scheint mir das in diesem Angesicht eher zu einer Aristokratie geworden zu sein. 

Auch noch in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich sagen das es irgendwie verboten gehört das Microsoft den Markt dermaßen diktatiert so wie es im schon immer war und jetzt wenn es blöd ausgeht wird es noch schlimmer.

Eine Frage die ich auch noch im Heise-Forum aufgegriffen habe ist:

Nur noch Opensource?

Wenn Microsoft den Verdacht hat das eine Patentverletzung vorliegt muss sie doch auch ihren Sourcecode herzeigen?!

Ich kenn mich mit Rechtsdingern nicht so richtig aus aber irgendwo ist es logisch... 

Zur Erheiterung: 

Das Patent auf Doppelklick ist ja wohl das blödeste was ich bis jetzt gehört habe... 

Was ich auch noch lustig finde ist, dass sich Microsoft dermaßen in die Hose macht. Ansonsten wäre der ganze Aufwand nicht nötig/unsinnig... 

Ich hoffe natürlich das sich Microsoft mit der ganze Sache eine Image-Schwächung zuzieht. Ich glaube es gibt schwere Verluste auf beiden Seiten falls es wirklich zum großen Knall kommt. 

Zusammengefasst: Ich glaube das sich Microsoft nicht nur einen Schiefer bei der Sache einzieht... 

PS: Augen zu und durch ist nicht der richtige Weg...

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Und manchmal wünsche ich mir den Tag an dem ein weit verbreitetes "Tool" wie SQL-Slammer mal eine richtige Schadroutine hat.! 
> 
> Nicht nur du! Aber es sind ja jetzt Schulferien, mal sehen was dieses Jahr passiert.  
> 
> Irgendwo auf dieser Welt gibt es einen brillianten Coder der sehr sehr schlechte Laune hat und der ein paar der existierenden exploits aus privater Neugier wirkungsvoll zusammenfaßt. Laß einen Grund dazukommen das so einer austickt (Freundin verläßt ihn, Firma feuert ihn [wg. hoher Lizenzkosten für SW-Patente]   ), ...
> ...

 

Und was soll dann passieren? Die wirklich relevanten Systeme sind gesichert, im Extremfall gibt's halt eine Woche keine Spam-Mails. Der nächste "große Knall" wird ganz bestimmt kommen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er durch IT-Ausfall ausgelöst wird, ist marginal. 

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Mit Europa konnte ich mich noch nie identifizieren und wenn es möglich wäre einen Knopf zu drücken. Europa abzuschaffen und die deutschen Grenzen wieder dicht zu machen, so würde ich diesen drücken.

 

Reichen zwei Weltkriege als Begründung für die EU (mit allen ihren Problemen) nicht?

----------

## Inte

Kennt Ihr das auch? Einerseits will man eine Partei wählen, die die eigenen Vorstellungen am besten vertritt. Andererseits sind wir - zumindest ich - zu bequem die Grundsatzprogramme aller Parteien durchzuarbeiten.

Es gibt bei uns - dem Föderalismus sei dank - eine bunte Vielfalt an Parteien. Kompromisse sind gar nicht nötig. Es gibt mehr Parteien als SPD, CDU/CSU, FDP und Grüne!

Wir bräuchten einen Wahl-O-Mat in dem alle Parteiprogramme erfasst sind, um die Entscheidung für bzw. gegen eine Partei mit objektiver Berichterstattung zu unterstützen. Aber wer soll diese Datenmenge pflegen? [ironie]Ich? Neee, das können doch andere machen.[/ironie]

Oder sind wir allesamt Siegertypen und wählen nur die Partei mit der größten Gewinnaussicht? Haben die kleinen Parteien keine Chance, weil sie keine Lobby haben?

Na ja, was soll's! Bald hab ich Feierabend, kann mein Bier aufmachen und glücklich sein. Keine blöden Diskussionen die sowieso zu nichts führen und mir nur die Zeit rauben. Was die Zukunft bringt? Mir doch egal. Nach mir die Sintflut. Die Welt ist schlecht und ungerecht. Auf mich hört ja eh keiner und die da oben haben keine Ahnung.  :Wink: 

Alles klar?  :Smile: 

Mein Webtipp: http://www.bpb.de/

----------

## ank666

Bei Heise gab es nen Update

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49759

----------

## aZZe

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Überhaupt finde ich, dass bei allem Unmut dieses allgemeine Geschimpfe auf Politiker nicht nur wenig hilfreich, sondern schlicht falsch ist. Immerhin waren es ja Politiker, die im EU Parlament gegen den Entwurf der Kommission gestimmt haben und es waren auch Politiker, die die Entscheidung für den Einsatz von Linux in München getroffen haben. Ein bischen differenzieren hat noch nie geschadet.

 

Ähm was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Hier geht es nicht darum Politiker allgemein schlecht hinzustellen das ist doch totaler Quatsch! Sicherlich haben Politiker dagegen gestimmt es haben aber auch welche dafür gestimmt. Das ist und war schon immer so. Die einen sind dafür die anderen dagegen. Es geht hier darum, dass gerade in den letzten Jahren eine Menge Politiker Mist gebaut haben,gerade die in Brüssel und die Leute haben mitlerweile die Nase voll. Zuletzt waren es die Landwirte, die unzumutbare Verhältnissie aufdiktiert bekommen und nun sind wir dran. Wenn dann also einer sagt dieses Europamodell funktioniert im Moment nicht....was heißt im Moment...schon länger nicht mehr, dann ist er gleich ein Nazi oder sonst was. Und mit der Argumentation zu kommen wir bekommen schließlich Geld aus Brüssel wegen Ostaufbau etc. ...tschuldigung da kann ich drauf verzichten. Die aufdiktierten Preise machen diese Gelder wieder zunichte.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tja, für diese aussage wurde ich in diesem thread als polemitker, besserwisser, keine-ahnung-haber beschimpft - der voll von vorurteilen ist...

 

Du wurdest in dem von dir zitierten Thread hauptsächlich für deine "Mein Auto fährt auch ohne Wald"-Mentalität und deinen polemischen Schreibstil kritisiert, was ich nach wie vor für gerechtfertigt halte.

Zum Thema: Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, was die machen. Es muß einen möglichst großen Knall geben, sonst macht diese Schlampe von Zypries mit ihren geschmierten Spießgesellen genauso weiter wie bisher und die meisten stört es nicht, weil sie nichts mitbekommen haben.

Bezüglich des LiMux-Projekts braucht man nicht in Weltuntergangsstimmung verfallen, denke ich. Erstens können die das ohne Gesichtsverlust gar nicht mehr abblasen, und zweitens war ja auch nur die Rede davon, mit der Weiterentwicklung einer Komponente abzuwarten, bis mehr Klarheit herrscht.

Was mir wirklich Angst macht sind die drohenden Software-Patente. Da steht uns noch einiges bevor, fürchte ich.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du wurdest in dem von dir zitierten Thread hauptsächlich für deine "Mein Auto fährt auch ohne Wald"-Mentalität und deinen polemischen Schreibstil kritisiert, was ich nach wie vor für gerechtfertigt halte.
> 
> 

 

...naja - ich hatte dort ja auch dargelegt, dass für einen (grossteil) der bevölkerung

(nämlich den teil, der nicht auf den öffentlichen nahverkehr zurückgreifen kann),

ein auto schlicht und einfach eine notwendigkeit darstellt.

dass man das als grosstadtbewohner nur schwer nachvollziehen kann - das ist mir klar...  :Wink: 

ach ja:

```

Die ursprüngliche Bedeutung von Polemik war Streitkunst, ein literarischer oder wissenschaftlicher Streit, eine gelehrte Fehde (griech. polemikós = kriegerisch). Mit Polemik bezeichnet man auch den Kampf gegen dogmatische Anschauungen aller Art. Polemisieren heißt, eine Ansicht zu bekämpfen. Polemik sucht nicht den Konsens, sondern will fundamentalistisch niederkämpfen.

Es ist keine unfaire Rhetorik, es wird zwar überspitzt aber streithaft.

```

... ich fühle mich geehrt und kämpfe sehr gerne gegen dogmatische anschauungen jeder art...  :Wink: 

auch wieder zum thema:

ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht, dass es vielleicht ein aufruf sein könnte, sich mit software patenten auseinanderzusetzen und eine eindeutige stellungnahme (der regierung) zu provozieren...

wenn das so wäre, wäre das ein sehr geschickter schachzug und nicht zu verurteilen - eher zu begrüssen, da das die derzeitige position der frau zypries sehr deutlich ad absurdum führen würde... (die behauptet u.a, sw-patente würden dem mittelstand nicht schaden und wären grundsätzlich positiv zu bewerten...)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   
> 
> Überhaupt finde ich, dass bei allem Unmut dieses allgemeine Geschimpfe auf Politiker nicht nur wenig hilfreich, sondern schlicht falsch ist. Immerhin waren es ja Politiker, die im EU Parlament gegen den Entwurf der Kommission gestimmt haben und es waren auch Politiker, die die Entscheidung für den Einsatz von Linux in München getroffen haben. Ein bischen differenzieren hat noch nie geschadet. 
> 
> Ähm was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Hier geht es nicht darum Politiker allgemein schlecht hinzustellen das ist doch totaler Quatsch! Sicherlich haben Politiker dagegen gestimmt es haben aber auch welche dafür gestimmt. Das ist und war schon immer so. Die einen sind dafür die anderen dagegen. Es geht hier darum, dass gerade in den letzten Jahren eine Menge Politiker Mist gebaut haben,gerade die in Brüssel und die Leute haben mitlerweile die Nase voll. Zuletzt waren es die Landwirte, die unzumutbare Verhältnissie aufdiktiert bekommen und nun sind wir dran. Wenn dann also einer sagt dieses Europamodell funktioniert im Moment nicht....was heißt im Moment...schon länger nicht mehr, dann ist er gleich ein Nazi oder sonst was. Und mit der Argumentation zu kommen wir bekommen schließlich Geld aus Brüssel wegen Ostaufbau etc. ...tschuldigung da kann ich drauf verzichten. Die aufdiktierten Preise machen diese Gelder wieder zunichte.

 

Jesses, dazu muss ich mich nun doch äussern.

1. Wer hat hier bitte irgendwen als Nazi hingestellt?   :Question: 

2. Meine Kritik an der Politikerschelte war nicht speziell auf dich Bezogen, sondern galt allgemein. Aber du scheinst mir in diesem Punkte ja zuzustimmen.

3. Nein, die Gelder für den Aufbau Ost meinte ich nun auch wirklich nicht. Nur mal kurz zwei Stichworte, Export und wie Carlo schon richtig bemerkte, Geschichte.

4. Es gäbe zwar viel, sehr viel über die Landwirtschaftspolitik der EU und das ach so große Leid der Bauern zu sagen, aber auch wenn dieser Thread ohnehin OT ist, würde das denn doch ein bischen weit führen in einem Linuxforum.

Und schließlich.

Mein lieber rootshell, dein Hass auf die Grünen grenzt schon ans pathologische. Deshalb solltest du dich auch nicht unbedingt beschweren, wenn du etwas Gegenwind bekommst, schließlich lieferst du keine Argumentation sondern, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, schlicht blinde Polemik.

----------

## ruth

hi schon wieder,

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und schließlich.
> 
> Mein lieber rootshell, dein Hass auf die Grünen grenzt schon ans pathologische. Deshalb solltest du dich auch nicht unbedingt beschweren, wenn du etwas Gegenwind bekommst, schließlich lieferst du keine Argumentation sondern, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, schlicht blinde Polemik.

 

polemik ist _nicht_ blind - sie überspitzt, bekämpft dogmata, ...

ja, ich fühle mich geehrt... *verbeug* *gg*

(und argumente - nunja - habe ich geliefert - zuhauf....  :Wink:  )

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ralph

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi schon wieder,
> 
>  *ralph wrote:*   
> 
> Und schließlich.
> ...

 

Ähm, schau lieber nochmal ins Lexikon. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Polemik
> 
> Die ursprüngliche Bedeutung von Polemik war Streitkunst, ein literarischer oder wissenschaftlicher Streit, eine gelehrte Fehde (griech. polemikós = kriegerisch). Mit Polemik bezeichnet man auch den Kampf gegen dogmatische Anschauungen aller Art. Polemisieren heißt, eine Ansicht zu bekämpfen. Polemik sucht nicht den Konsens, sondern will fundamentalistisch niederkämpfen.
> ...

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polemik

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja, ich fühle mich geehrt... *verbeug* *gg*
> 
> 

 

Na, dann hat die ganze Sache ja dochnoch was gutes.  :Very Happy: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (und argumente - nunja - habe ich geliefert - zuhauf....  )
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

Öh, *schulterzuck*, nö, kein einziges.   :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Zuletzt waren es die Landwirte, die unzumutbare Verhältnissie aufdiktiert bekommen und nun sind wir dran.

 

Um mal was in den Zusammenhang zu setzen: In

 *Quote:*   

> Dinslaken, Preussen, Germania

 

will noch nicht mal 'ne Maus tot unter'm Stammtisch liegen. Und die "Probleme" tausender Bauern, weniger viel Subventionen zu bekommen und dabei noch ihr Eigentum zu behalten (sofern es nicht schon längst der Bank gehört), können mindestens den Millionen Arbeitslosen ziemlich gleich sein. Erstere sollten mal ihre Subventionsformulare mit Hartz IV vergleichen.

----------

## reyneke

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt bei uns - dem Föderalismus sei dank - eine bunte Vielfalt an Parteien. Kompromisse sind gar nicht nötig. Es gibt mehr Parteien als SPD, CDU/CSU, FDP und Grüne!
> 
> 

 

Nur hast Du immer das Problem ( siehe oben angeführtes Beispiel ), daß eine Partei, sollte sie an die Macht kommen, sich bald nicht mehr allzusehr in ihren Handlungen von ihrer Vorgängerin unterscheiden wird. Man mag das als von Macht korrumpiert betrachten oder einfach nur pragmatisch nennen. Mit der übernommenen Verantwortung schränken sich eben die Handlungsmöglichkeiten ein. Politik ist vielleicht nicht zuletzt einfach eine Frage des Stils  :Wink: .

Allerdings verdanken wir die vielen Parteien wohl eher dem Gedanken des Pluralismus denn dem des Förderalismus (diesem verdanken wir wohl die CSU  :Wink:  ). *SCNR*

Schade finde ich allerdings, - um damit zum Thema zurückzukommen - daß München einen Rückzieher macht. 

Das wirft wohl die Frage auf, ob es sich die Verwaltung leisten kann, sich so eng an die Wirtschaft zu binden, wie sie es mit dem Gebrauch der redmondschen Betriebssysteme tut. Wollen wir wirklich unsere Verwaltungsverfahren über ein Medium abgewickelt sehen, dem wir nicht unter die Haube schauen dürfen? Von den Sicherheitslücken mal zu ganz schweigen. 

Sicher, OSS mag unterm Strich eventuell mehr kosten ( Schulungen, Personal, Hardware, etc ), aber wollen wir wirklich am falschen Ende sparen?

Dummerweise sind wir Linux-Nutzer nicht das ganze Volk. Den meisten ist noch nicht einmal bekannt, daß es Computer auch ohne Windows gibt.  Auch in Zeiten von SuSE-CDs in der Computer-Blöd wollen die meisten den Rechner doch nur so  benutzen, wie einen Fernseher und interessieren sich nicht für interne Abläufe. Die wirtschaftlichen und politischen Verwicklungen  dieses Themenkreises sind also für den Normal-Bürger JWD. So sehen jedenfalls meine Alltagserfahrungen aus.

Dieser Beitrag spiegelt natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung wider. Ich stehe aber auch weiterhin mit beiden Beinen auf der FDGO.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## m.b.j.

Wie läuft das eigendlich ab, wenn ich ein Patent anmelden will, ich kann doch nicht einfach zum nächstbesten Patentamt rennen und ein Patent auf Atmung, heißes Wasser, oder Textausgabe auf Blidschirmen anmelden. Ich frag mich wie es überhaupt dazu kommen kann, das Mircosoft Patente wie dieses: http://www.tomshardware.de/news/20040723.html#095248 zugesprochen bekommt.

----------

## schally

lass sie doch... ich glaube teilweise noch an die europäische Intelligenz... Linus Torvalds ist doch auch Finne oder?? 

Ich hoffe das die Europäer soweit sind dass sie sich nicht von den Armys soweit diktieren lassen... sei es jetzt in Preis oder mit den doofn Patenten...

----------

## aZZe

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesses, dazu muss ich mich nun doch äussern.
> 
> 1. Wer hat hier bitte irgendwen als Nazi hingestellt?  
> ...

 

Die Bemerkung zum germanischem Freilandgehege kam dem schon irgendwie Nahe. Entschuldige wenn ich dies in den falschen Hals bekommen haben "sollte".

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Meine Kritik an der Politikerschelte war nicht speziell auf dich Bezogen, sondern galt allgemein. Aber du scheinst mir in diesem Punkte ja zuzustimmen.
> 
> 

 

Zum Teil...

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Nein, die Gelder für den Aufbau Ost meinte ich nun auch wirklich nicht. Nur mal kurz zwei Stichworte, Export und wie Carlo schon richtig bemerkte, Geschichte.
> 
> 

 

Eben weil es Geschichte ist, ist es Vergangenheit. Sie jedesmal wieder auszugraben nervt, da es nicht unsere Generation war und ich mich nicht dafür verantwortlich fühle. Basta!

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Es gäbe zwar viel, sehr viel über die Landwirtschaftspolitik der EU und das ach so große Leid der Bauern zu sagen, aber auch wenn dieser Thread ohnehin OT ist, würde das denn doch ein bischen weit führen in einem Linuxforum.
> 
> 

 

Es war auch nur ein Beispiel! Hatte gerade bezüglich der EU kein Linuxbeispiel parat.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ragin

Irgendwie haben hier einige arge Probleme mit sich selbst und der Umwelt... *muss sich nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen*.

Einige kennen nichts anderes als alles gleich mit den bösen 12 Jahren Deutschland in Verbindung zu setzen auch wenns absolut Sinnbefreit ist, hauptsache man kann sagen "die Nazis warens" oder "das hatten wir bei den Nazis schonmal"..vielleicht mal das kleine Ding auf dem Köpfchen anstrengen, nicht soviel über alte Zeiten sinnieren wem man was von damals wieder in die Schuhe schieben kann, sondern eher auf aktuelle Probleme hinweisen. Wenn hier manche Leute Vergleiche machen wollen können wir das gern machen. Da wirst sehen das es damals wie heute verdammt viele gute und schlechte Dinge gab und sich eigentlich nichts geändert hat.

Europa stellt für uns gerade im Bezug auf Softwarepatente eine Gefahr dar, da ein europ. Gesetz, welches solche Patente generell erlaubt und gerichtlich durchsetzen lässt auch in Deutschland greift (um das mal im Bezug zu verdeutlichen, was vorhin gegen Europa und für einzelne Nationalstaaten gesagt wurde). Europa ist kein Zwang der Deutschland auch nur ansatzweise etwas besseres bringt. Eher im Gegenteil. Und der Herr Schröder hat früher in Niedersachsen schon bewiesen das man heimische Firmen in andere Länder aussiedeln kann damit die eigene Wirtschaft ruiniert wird. Wenn man das als positiv betrachtet ist Europa natürlich ein Paradies für unseren guten Bundeskanzler, der sich ja nun Deutschlandweit austoben kann. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts was man auch unter Nationalstaaten so einigen könnte als hätte man ein Europa, man aber noch Rücksicht auf die "völkische Mentalität" und vor allem Selbstbetimmung nehmen kann.

Bestes Beispiel: Schweiz

Die Schweiz hat ein Direktdemokratisches System das funktioniert. Volksentscheide werden durchgeführt, bei Unzufriedenheit mit Bestimmungen/Gesetzen hat das Volk die Möglichkeit selbst einen Volksentscheid zu fordern und diesen durchzuführen, wodurch die Macht nicht nur in Händen von ein paar notorischen Lügnern, Geldhaien und Heile Welt-Fanatikern liegt, sondern die Menschen die es wirklich betrifft (die Politiker interessiert es nicht wirklich ob da einer wegen einem Patent klagt oder nicht...) haben die Möglichkeit aktiv das zu bestimmen/kippen was ihnen nicht passt. Wir können das nur aller 4 Jahre, dann auch nur einen Teil der wieder einen Teil eines Teils wählt...Ob das so demokratisch ist möchte ich bezweifeln, ich empfinde es eher als Mißbrauch der wirklichen Demokratie, indem man den Leuten das Recht gibt zu wählen welche Partei im Wahlkampf die besseren Lügen auftischt.

So, das musste erstmal zu dem politischen Teil gesagt werden.

Weiter zu den Patenten:

Ob das die Berliner Streithammel (schaut euch mal morgends ARD an...faszinierend wie unsere Politiker sich benehmen...ein Kindergarten hat oft mehr Niveau als der Deutsche Bundestag) wach rüttelt oder ob diese trotzdem lieber ein paar Milliönchen einsacken damit sie für Patente stimmen möchte ich bezweifeln. Von den vielen "unabhängigen Studien" mal ganz abgesehen. Wie kann jemand überhaupt unabhängig beurteilen was gut ist, wenn man selbst nur eine Seite nutzt und die andere nur sporadisch untersucht??? Die Folgen der Patente wurden nie als so ernst genommen, weil stehts vom bekannten Durchschnitt ausgegangen wird. Kleine Unternehmen die unbekannte Softwarelösungen programmieren sind auch von Patenten betroffen, werden aber selten in Statistiken geführt; für OpenSource gilt das gleiche.

Die meisten sind sich der Auswirkung des ganzen schlichtweg nicht bewusst, weil sie sich nicht vorstellen können, das ein paar Zeilen Code im Prinzip die gesamte Softwarebranche betreffen können. Hier geht es nicht um die Vermarktung eines Klebestreifens den ich wieder ohne Spuren abmachen kann; ein Stoff den ich nicht nutzen muss wenn ich nicht möchte. Hier geht es schlichtweg darum, dass fast jedes Programm gewisse Grundstrukturen besitzt die man sich patentieren lassen kann, was zur Folge hätte, dass man jeden 1,2. Programmierer verklagen könnte. Zwar sehe ich es als absurd an, dass ein Patent, das so tief greift, akzeptiert würde, aber es ist theoretisch möglich.

----------

## ralph

@darktemplaaa:

Nur noch einmal ganz kurz zur Geschichte. Auch das hast du in den falschen Hals bekommen. Es geht nicht darum, dass du dich für irgendetwas für das du keine Verantwortung trägst schuldig fühlen sollst, das wäre ja albern, es geht schlicht darum, dass die Geschichte nun überdeutlich gezeigt hat, dass weder Deutschland, noch unsere Nachbarn von einem Deutschland profitieren (vorsichtig ausgedrückt), das nicht in Europa eingebunden ist. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus ist die EU entstanden. Das hat also nichts mit Schuld oder sonst was zu tun sondern schlicht mit Erfahrungen und gesundem Menschenverstand. Das war mein Punkt.

----------

## Inte

Update

Heise: Münchner Linux-Patentängste: Eigentor oder notwendige Zuspitzung?

Süddeutsche: München droht ein Computer-Chaos

----------

## ralph

Mein lieber Ragin, niemand ausser dir und dartemplaaa hat die, wie du sie nennst, 12 bösen Jahre aus der Schublade gezogen. Aber wenn es dir nach der Beschwerde über diesen Phantomschmerz besser geht, dann ist das ja auch schon was.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass Europa an allem Schuld ist, wo doch unser Problem ist, dass die deutsche Bundesregierung dem Vorschlag der Kommission zustimmen muss und anscheinend zustimmen will. Es hängt also an unserer nationalstaatlichen Regierung, an niemand anderem. Vergessen wird auch gerne, dass es das ja anscheinend ach so böse Europa Parlament war, das überhaupt dafür gesorgt hat, dass Softwarepatente noch keine Realität sind.

Aber diese Fakten kann man schon mal ausser Acht lassen, wenn man gerade so in Jammerstimmung über das böse Europa im Allgemeinen und diese angeblichen ständigen Verweise auf die deutsche Vergangenheit ist.

P.S.: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn hier manche Leute Vergleiche machen wollen können wir das gern machen. Da wirst sehen das es damals wie heute verdammt viele gute und schlechte Dinge gab und sich eigentlich nichts geändert hat. 

 

Na, dann leg mal los, was war denn so positiv?

----------

## The_Fang

Finde ich schon sehr schade, dass sie jetzt einwenig zum Stillstand gekommen sind  :Sad: 

Ich persöhnlich bin sowieso erstmal dafür das Deutschland eine vom Volk legitimierte Verfassung bekommt, bevor über irgendeine EU-Verfassung abgestimmt wird.

Auch sollte man den Stimmzettel ungültig machen, um seinen Protest gegen das jetztige Parteiensystem zum Ausdruch zu bringen.

----------

## psyqil

 *The_Fang wrote:*   

> Auch sollte man den Stimmzettel ungültig machen, um seinen Protest gegen das jetztige Parteiensystem zum Ausdruch zu bringen.

 Ja, schwierig! Ich glaub' ja nicht, das auch bei 50% ungültigen Stimmzetteln irgendein Politiker sagt: "Oh, da müssen wir wohl was ändern" oder "Hier will uns keiner, kommt, wir suchen uns 'nen anständigen Job"...  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Neuer Beitrag von heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49908

----------

## Inte

Und noch ein Update:

Stadt München setzt Linux-Migration fort

Wenn das mal keine freudige Nachricht ist.  :Razz: 

----------

## Decker

Die Sache mit den Patenten ist dennoch nicht vom Tisch. Und der Kanzler und    die Frau Zypries haben (München zumindest) es erfolgreich ausgesessen.

----------

## xmit

Zieht euch den Artikel vom Spiegel rein:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,312066,00.html

----------

